# Cross Country trip launched May 8



## pedxing (Apr 26, 2007)

Mike Manning, originally from Quincy - but now a firefighter in Ohio - is doing a cross country trip fund raising tour, riding solo but welcoming others to join him.

The kick off is at Shriner's Hospital for Children in Boston May, 8th.   I'm planning to ride out there and follow him for the first few miles.   He's also welcoming company along the way.  He is raising money for burn survivors in need, as a survivor no longer in need I'm enthused.

Info links:

http://feeltheburn2007.blogspot.com/

http://www.fireengineering.com/disp...e-Departments-Added-to-Feel-the-Burn-'07-Tour


----------



## Goblin84 (Apr 26, 2007)

I might join him for a trip a leg along the way...pending on his route


----------



## pedxing (May 8, 2007)

I went out and biked the first few miles with him.  Sadly I was too busy too take enough time and the opening ceremony went on too long.

His route is at: 

http://feeltheburn2007.blogspot.com/search/label/Schedule

Some details are at: http://feeltheburn2007.blogspot.com/search/label/Bike Route Info (Detailed)


----------

